# U SS San Francisco grounding



## buckahed (28 Jan 2005)

http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=21183

The rock she hit wasn't charted.


----------



## Navalsnpr (29 Jan 2005)

buckahed said:
			
		

> The rock she hit wasn't charted.



Thats what everyone would say!!

That Sub probably won't go deep anymore.... Once you damage the pressure hull, it's a bad thing.


----------



## Slim (29 Jan 2005)

Navalsnpr said:
			
		

> Thats what everyone would say!!
> 
> That Sub probably won't go deep anymore.... Once you damage the pressure hull, it's a bad thing.



What's deep for a 688 class?


----------



## Navalsnpr (29 Jan 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> What's deep for a 688 class?



Around 2000 feet or more.


----------



## x-grunt (29 Jan 2005)

buckahed said:
			
		

> http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=21183
> 
> The rock she hit wasn't charted.



Betcha it is now.
Rocks get charted the hard way sometimes.   ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (31 Jan 2005)

How many injuries resulted from this collision?


----------



## buckahed (2 Feb 2005)

60 injuries, 24 serious, 1 death.


----------

